# old whiskey barrel plamter



## fredmiller (Jun 15, 2012)

I got an old whiskey barrel that was used for a planter for years and fell apart. Do you think the wood would be still good for smoking? Do they normally treat those barrels with a chemical if used for planters or not? Just wondering if anyone has used an old whiskey barrel planter before.


----------



## scarbelly (Jun 15, 2012)

The original whiskey barrel was not treated - it was burned inside to provide a charcoal flavor for the whiskey. When they convert them to planters, some companies do spray the inside to help seal them from the water so it is hard to say what they did with yours


----------



## fredmiller (Jun 15, 2012)

So I probably do a better safe then sorry approach and find different wood for this weekend. Thanks for the input.


----------

